# CPS Canada Shipping



## Rob Wiebe (Jun 29, 2013)

Just sent my 1DX to Canon Canada for the service notice, via Purolator per CPS Bill of Lading. I already gave the feed back to Canon but would like some feedback. When you send via Prepaid CPS, you can't insure your equipment. If you could insure, you are limited to $5000 and shipping at your expense. Has your business insurance ever covered loss or damage if loss or damage occurred?


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Jul 8, 2013)

Purolator returned my 1DX this morning from CPS. Everything seems fine. No 'splatter' on the mirror or sensor. Pretty fast fix and return.


----------



## Meh (Jul 8, 2013)

Had the same thoughts the first time I sent a lens into CPS Canada. The logic (if it is logical) is that equipment being sent in for repair or service are already damaged or at the very least used and the condition is unknown. If one could purchase insurance then people could send damaged equipment in for a "cleaning" and then claim the damage was caused during shipping.


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 9, 2013)

Is your gear not covered already?
Seriously, in Canada it costs about $1.30 per thousand dollars per month to insure your gear against replacement and all risks. If it's insured, why give Purolator more money... and if it's not _can you really afford to cover the loss of your gear?_


----------



## paolotaverna (Jul 9, 2013)

noisejammer ? What insurance company are you talking about ? I'm curious ! 
Rob Wiebe did you get contacted by CPS before sending 1dx? I am still waiting for notice!

thx


----------



## rdalrt (Jul 9, 2013)

paolotaverna said:


> did you get contacted by CPS before sending 1dx? I am still waiting for notice!
> 
> thx



I just sent mine in. First one last week on Wed. afternoon. CPS sent email Thurs. morning with copy of Service Details. Had it back Fri. afternoon. Sent second one yesterday. Got email of Service Details this morning. Guessing I will have it back tomorrow afternoon.

Kudos to CPS Canada for the prompt service and turnaround. From Sask. to Ont. and back in less than 48 hrs.


----------



## daltech (Aug 14, 2013)

noisejammer said:


> Seriously, in Canada it costs about $1.30 per thousand dollars per month to insure your gear against replacement and all risks.



Me also would like to know which company charges $1.30 per thousand dollars per month to insure your gear fully ?


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2013)

daltech said:


> noisejammer said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, in Canada it costs about $1.30 per thousand dollars per month to insure your gear against replacement and all risks.
> ...



per month? That is $1.50 per 100 which is the home owner rate south of the border


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2013)

In the US, CPS offers similar service. I am okay shipping my equipment back and forth (though I often insure a $1,000 or 1,500 when shipping bodies to be cleaned) - since I believe my all risk rider would cover this. I guess I should call my agent to be sure.

Of greater concern is when I borrow equipment, then (the few times I have done this) I insure the lens or body for replacement cost. WHich according to CPS is much above the street price.


----------

